# Verkaufe Komplettsystem (ca.1 Jahr alt)



## Somma86 (24. September 2011)

Hab folgendes Komplettsystem zu verkaufen:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition (3,4GHz)
RAM: 8GB 1600er von Corsair
Grafik: Powercolor HD5870 PCS, 1024MB GDDR5
Motherboard: ASUS M4A87TD/USB3.0, AM3, ATX
FP: Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB, 32MB, ST31000528AS
Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit

Das System wurde im Juli 2010 gekauft und es gibt noch die Rechnung plus Herstellergarantie. Der Arbeitsspeicher ist erst im August diesen Jahres rein gekommen und auch für den hab ich noch die Rechnung. Gekauft wurde es für ca. 1000,- €.

Angeboten im Netz nach liegt der Neupreis eines gleichwertigen Rechners bei ca. 750,- € daher dachte ich an rund 680,- € inkl. versichertem Versand


----------



## Somma86 (26. September 2011)

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition (3,4GHz)

Grafik: Powercolor HD5870 PCS, 1024MB GDDR5

Motherboard: ASUS M4A87TD/USB3.0, AM3, ATX

Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit

Gibts auch einzeln!


----------



## bruchpilot94 (2. Oktober 2011)

...hast PN.


----------

